# No symptoms during 2ww - is BFP still possible??



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello everyone - had ET last Thursday, now 6dpt3dt, had no symptoms whatsoever except a couple of 'flutters' in my tummy but that's only once a day, has anyone had any experience and had a BFP?  I've had no cramps etc even after ET.

Not unduly worried - guess i would just like to 'feel' something is happening.

Thank you in advance


----------



## em2009 (May 16, 2012)

Hi there don't worry I had exactly the same felt nothing no symptoms no implantation bleed and got bfp on Tuesday do think we are all different and some ladies dont even know pregnant till give birth do good luck and keep calm x


----------



## tilly15 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there, I got my bfp 3 weeks ago after having no symptoms at all during 2ww. I was naughty and tested early at 6dp 5dt and had bfp that early with high hcg levels but no symptoms at all. In my experience having no cramps is a really good thing, on my cycles that have been successful I have never had any cramps. Good luck for your otd x x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies - i feel so much better    I was suprised that i didnt even get an implantation bleed.  I'm usually quite laid back but this 2ww is starting to crack me  

Em2009 - i've been browsing on the May 2ww thread and seen your posts - congratulations and wishing you all the luck in the world for a healthy pregnancy  

Tilly15 - Congratulations on your BFP and lots of luck for a healthy pregnancy - i can't believe you tested so early     I'm going to try and hang in there.

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,I had a 2dt and never had any symptoms until 12dp2dt when I started gettin bad cramps,was convinced period was comin so tested which was just 2 days before otd and got bfn,obviously I thought it was all over but the next nite I tested and got a bfp!!my doll is alomst 6 months old now,don't worry about symptoms or lack of them,everyone is so different!!good luck pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I had no symptoms apart from a little spotting (tbh u would have missed it if u weren't totally obsessed!) but I had a 'feeling' of positivity, tested 7 days post 3dt and got a BFP and am now expecting twins   there was a thread on here called symptoms that went on to be a BFP but I can't find it now! 

Good luck xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi jules40 and Jen - thank you for your replies -  I never thought i would be tempted to test early but the more I get nearer the time (30th) the more I am .  Its like, i do want to know, but i don't - know what I mean??  

These success stories really do help. Thank you for sharing and congrats to you both on your   


Essie x


----------



## Tablet (Feb 14, 2012)

Not much at all, and I was pretty much keeping going with life as normal.  Had a few faint cramps around time AF would have been due but got a BFP!  Good luck


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Tablet and congrats on your BFP


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi EssieJean,
I'm in the same situation as you sooo nervous!

So tempted to test early! i'm 5dp5dt!
Havent felt a thing yet, sticky vibes.

Jess
xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jess  It's hard this 2ww isnt it? Sending me    I'm now 9dpt and still not experienced anything other than a couple of 'nipping' sensations  We bought a Clearblue test today but DH had to hide it under lock and key to keep me from being tempted 

All the comments on this thread are very encouraging though - although its like I am excited but afraid to be *too * excited. Know what i mean?? As it gets near the more scared and nervous i am too.

When is your OTD?

Hope you have a smooth 2ww and don't go too 

Essie x


----------



## christel22 (Jul 15, 2010)

Essie, I didn't have any symptoms either and I still don't and I am now 8 weeks and 3 days pregnant. So don't worry at all. 
Good luck


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Christel22 and thank you - its amazing its come to light how many women don't have symptoms and go onto have a BFP and pregnancy.  Its very reassuring 

Congratulations on your BFP and best wishes for the next 9 months   x


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

My otd is Saturday thinking of doing something naughty and testing tomo.

    

Lots of love Jess

xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

You're braver than i am    Mine's Wednesday  

Best of luck for tomorrow (or Sat)    

xxx


----------



## Berty (Apr 27, 2012)

EssieJean, I am with you too.. OTD on 30th.. no symptoms.      
good luck!


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tested this morning with a first response a very faint positive....it can happen!

No symptoms whatsoever apart from yesterday I had a watery mouth  

    

I'll be thinking of you wednesday, sticky positive vibes!
Lots of luck Jess
xxxx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Jess, my OTD is Sat and my DH is not letting me near a HPT! I am desperate to do one! I didn't think the test would work this early but that is amazing you have a faint line! Am sending you heaps of sticky vibes that the line gets darker, I hope I am joining you on Sat!  

I'm with you other ladies, absolutely no symptoms.....

X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - this thread just keeps getting better and better   

Berty - just seen your post on May 2ww thread - look forward to 'speaking' to you as we near the 30th    Sending you some lucky bubbles  

Apart from (I think imagining) heavy (.)(.), still no symptoms.  DH put our HPT under lock and key as i'm getting tempted nearer the time - but i don't think i'm brave enough tbh  

Jess - Fantastic news!  Woohooo   - sending you some sticky bubbles  

Sienna - It's so hard this 2ww isnt it??  It's driving me   haha - good luck for Saturday (if you can wait that long  ) sending   and bubble 

Essie 
x


----------

